# Go pros



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

So im thinking of rigging up a go pro to my kayak to share some video of my time spent on the water. Ive done some research and I kinda know what I want and how I want to mount everything. My concern is in video editing. Does the go pro come with software to edit videos easily? Or do i have to use software such as windows movie maker? I will probably buy a couple spare batteries and run it non stop. So then after each trip ill have 4 to 10 hours of footage....in which 99.9% of it will be junk. And of that .1 percent ill probably have to edit for language. Some people get over excited....im not going to point fingers but she gets awfully worked up when she hooks a big one....or when I wont let her fish first all day 

I don't want this to turn into something thats going to take up fishing time or sleep. So my concern is how much time is it going to take to make these edits? 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I just bought a go pro a few months back and have used it only a few times. (columbus rumble on the river was one of the few).
Here is what I have learned about the Go Pro since I have had it...
1. You need the LCD back (additional cost) If you don't have this you are just guessing what the lens is aimed at.
2. You need the Wifi remote (unless you can reach the camera and select the settings easily from within the kayak...this requires seeing the front of the camera and hitting one button on the front and one on the top of the camera...trust me...get the remote)
3. the battery's really suck
4. the wifi remote battery is not much better
5. doesn't work well to record long stretches of footage b/c battery and wifi battery's drain quickly (works best to use wifi remote and just record bits and pieces that last a few minutes)
6. Learn how to turn off the LCD on the back of the camera....if you leave the camera set so that LCD displays the whole trip it will drain your battery super quick. After you mount the camera to the kayak at put in check LCD so you have what you want in your recording view, then disable LCD.
7. Learn how to use the wifi remote extremely well before hitting the water...it is pretty frustrating to get on the water and not be able to figure it out and end up spending 2 hours on it instead of fishing
8. The video footage is AWESOME! ( I may post some to BKFT, have to look at saturdays footage)
9. the Still photos are AWESOME
10. As far as editing goes....you will need something.... 
11. I mounted mine to geartrack on the bow of the boat facing out ahead of me to record others catching fish, casting, etc like you are wanting to do and it worked great


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is some footage from Columbus Rumble on the River (Big Darby)
including me getting a spinnerbait hung up on a tree...nothing too exciting

[ame]http://youtu.be/KuOgICmTcnw[/ame]


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the hero 3 Black edition comes with the remote don't have the LCD backpack I use it on my boat and have the cables connected to my Simrad depth finder and can watch it on it as I film, I use a combination of Movie Maker and Cineform download from Go Pro, takes a while to do the editing but I'm getting faster at it big learning curve awesome cameras they updated them a lot here's my first video I ever made in honor of my wife Lynn for "Making all my dreams come true" ......Doc

[ame="http://youtu.be/YbITFup5ZNA"]http://youtu.be/YbITFup5ZNA[/ame]


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> I have the hero 3 Black edition comes with the remote don't have the LCD backpack I use it on my boat and have the cables connected to my Simrad depth finder and can watch it on it as I film, I use a combination of Movie Maker and Cineform download from Go Pro, takes a while to do the editing but I'm getting faster at it big learning curve awesome cameras they updated them a lot here's my first video I ever made in honor of my wife Lynn for "Making all my dreams come true" ......Doc


the video quality is awesome


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> So then after each trip ill have 4 to 10 hours of footage....in which 99.9% of it will be junk.


That's why I never got one. Years ago I was involved creating a video to show to school kids on building trades apprenticeships. The video production company told me that 60 minutes of video were needed to make 1 minute of finished product.

IF I ever get one it will be for personal use and unedited.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

If you have a smart phone you do not really need the LCD. Download the GoPro app and you can control the camera and see what lens is pointed at on your phone You can also change all settings from phone. Not sure if the app works for the GoPro 2 but it works great on the 3. Use it to set up the cam when you attach it to the mount. The wireless remote is definitely helpful as it is waterproof. Editing as said below can be a slow pain in the keester but man does it take great video.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice video Neil. I have wanted to get a GoPro for a couple year for kayak fishing and also for underwater footage. I hope you went back and fished the end of that run at the end of the vid. Looks like there would be a smallie or two hiding in a couple of those spots!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A guy on here mounted a digital camera on his ballcap and his video came out well. I'm going to fo the same thing with my Olympus Tough Waterproof camera. Where your head is pointed is what you are going to video. Just remeber to turn it off when you got to take a leak.....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> A guy on here mounted a digital camera on his ballcap and his video came out well. I'm going to fo the same thing with my Olympus Tough Waterproof camera. Where your head is pointed is what you are going to video. *Just remeber to turn it off when you got to take a leak.....*


That's some good advice!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Had an old go pro and sold it BC I found I did not have time for it. Then about 3 weeks ago stumbled across an entire go pro 2 pack for a steal. Included about 6 various mounts WiFi pack and remote and downloaded the app. I use the app to view what the camera is getting and shut the app down. 11 mp camera is great. 1080p is great. Thinking of upgrading battery BC it is terrible. Cine form will edit video such as color brightness etc. Then I export that to movie maker. Very easy program to edit and create video. Then google YouTube to MP3 converter. Choose your song and add to video. Not a tech wizard by any means but this is simple. It is fun and you can get some cool shots from all angles you can think of!! Here are a few screen shots I captured from my phone. The net one is with the HD. The others are from my older one, which was much easier to use but video as not as crisp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

The GoPro is a CHORE! You MUST have a computer that can edit HD videos. If you have an older comupter, you will be in trouble. I had to upgrade my computer after I got my GoPro. It was so laggy that it would be skipping scenes and it was impossible to watch and edit. I was using my laptop which was like 5 years old so that might of been the big issue but even my new computer struggles a bit. Not as smooth as I like. I've read that Apple computers are the best for editing.

Editing is a WHOLE different story as well. GoPro has their own program you can use to edit video. Windows Movie Maker isn't a good way to edit GoPro videos. I couldn't get it to work and you have to change the format for it to work on Windows Movie Maker. The format the GoPro isnt compatible. Ive had to edit in the GoPro software then change format and use WMM to edit the rest. A PITA! I am not a guru on any of it and just started out as well. I found it rather tedious to edit and upload. One trick that I figured out to shorted your review time was to stop and restart the GoPro when you catch a fish or when something you want to use happens. It will give you a point to reference to when you go back and rewatch it so you dont have to sit through hours of footage. My biggest issue with the recording though is that the numbering of the videos suck. It has random numbering so it's a pain to go back and figure out what went where. For example it will name it Gopro001 and then have another video file named GP0001. Both are referenced as clip one. I've found the whole editing process something that I dread doing.

Im pretty stupid so these are my issues with it. Hopefully you're smarter and have a better time with it.

As for needing a remote and the LCD back, you dont need it if you have a smartphone and you get the Hero2. Just get the wifi bacpac and use that. You can use your smart phone as a lcd screen to see what you are recording. It gives you full access to your Gopro on your phone. What I hate about that though, the bacpac has its own battery source so when it dies, you cant use it anymore. To remedy that, I have to set the GoPro and turn on the wifi bacpac to see how it is viewing and then turn off the wifi bacpac and start the GOPro manually so it doesnt kill my wifi bacpac. Again, PITA! The Wifi bacpac can be found on Amazon for like $20.

Would I do it all over again had I known all this? Probably not. I also seem to catch more fish with the camera not on me. Go figure.

Here's my best attempt at editing: 




I believe it took me like 2-3 hours to edit/upload that short clip. The text you see in the middle of the screen is from a free program that I used to piece the video all together.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been filming with several GoPros on my yak this year and it's been a blast.
You can download CineForm Studio from GoPro's website, I find it a little funky.
The windows movie maker is fine when your starting out and there are a lot of fairly
affordable video editing programs available when your ready to upgrade to meet your needs.

You'll need a lot more SD storage and battery power than you think for 4-10 hours of
footage. I use 16 GB cards and when the battery goes down, swap them both out.
I get about an hour and a half before the battery is drained on my hero and hero2's,
less on the hero 3.

You wont need the lcd bacpak, i've sold both of mine. If you get serious about framing the shots
you can use the gopro phone app or pickup an lcd bacpak later but for now concentrate on 
the other gear. The wide angle feature of these make them very easy to aim.

The wifi remote/bacpak is a nice combo and lets you stop recording when
your in between scenery or throwing a tantrum. ( I use the stop button alot for the latter)

You had mentioned sound and with the waterproof housing it's going to suck.

A tip on editing the raw footage quickly is to note the key times in the footage
so they're easy to find when your at the editing stage.
This will save you *tons* of time and you wont have to sit through hours of nothing.
You can use a note pad or lap function on a stopwatch. I just stop and restart
after a catch or other interesting capture.


Peace.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

legendaryyaj

Awesome video................Doc


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

The batteries definitely don't last as long as you'd think, as previously mentioned. Picking up a couple spares (or 3!) would be a good idea. That's probably the most important thing, everything else is personal preference.... Without a charge you have no footage. Without footage you have no editing process!

As far as the editing time, it really depends. It seems like whenever I take mine out, I get skunked! Makes the editing a one-click process: DELETE! lol


I have a hero 3 black with lcd backpack. Some people have mentioned that you don't need the LCD, but if you ever plan on doing any still shots with it as well, (or video on narrow angle), it's pretty much a necessity. Sure you can use your smartphone to see it/control it, but it's *SUPER* laggy and not really efficient. For just controlling it it's fine, but the latency is ridiculous between the camera and phone when trying to see what your camera is seeing. If you don't get an LCD, wide angle is a safe bet 'til you get a feel for it. It would be pretty damn hard to miss the shot on wide angle!!!

Oh, and another thing... It's SOOO much easier to change settings/modes on the touchscreen LCD, than it is to try to hit the right sequenced combination of buttons on the camera. Unless you plan to permanently mount it in an unreachable place on your yak (which would make an LCD pretty pointless), I highly suggest it! It's all in how you plan on using it!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a link to the poor man's Go Pro or hat video.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=234417&highlight=hat+video


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad I came back to this thread.....I had no clue that you could view shot through app on phone.....next thing on the to do list! That LCD kills the battery too....it will be nice to get rid of it. After only playing with mine a handful of times my opinion is a bit up in the air....I really hate the battery life as everyone mentions, and the camera itself wasn't the easiest to figure out at first (especially with the wifi remote). But when you start watching the video it takes it makes you forget about all the other stuff.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's the mount I use for mine which gets awesome angles and I can move it all around 
View attachment 81608

Ordered on amazon


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

farleybucks said:


> I just bought a go pro a few months back and have used it only a few times. (columbus rumble on the river was one of the few).
> Here is what I have learned about the Go Pro since I have had it...
> 1. You need the LCD back (additional cost) If you don't have this you are just guessing what the lens is aimed at.
> 2. You need the Wifi remote (unless you can reach the camera and select the settings easily from within the kayak...this requires seeing the front of the camera and hitting one button on the front and one on the top of the camera...trust me...get the remote)
> ...


Unless the LCD Back Pack has its own battery, that is what is sucking the life from your GoPro battery. I use mine with no back and the battery life is excellent. I have a spare/backup battery that I almost never use or need. 

I personally like mine mounted to my head, but different strokes for different folks, as they say. I think when mounted to the boat it is going to miss the real action. I want to see the fish take and fight, and if it's statically mounted to the boat and the boat isn't pointed at the fish, you aren't going to get that. I don't want mine for "hero" shots of me, I want the action caught on film. I sometimes use a 2-camera setup with a small hard drive camcorder statically mounted for an over-the-shoulder shot and the GoPro on my head. The GoPro gets what I see, the Canon gets a fish close up if I want one. 

As for software, I use Pinnacle Studio HD which is real easy to work with, I like it. It won't break the bank to buy, either. If you're a PC user, you can download Windows Movie Maker free. It's a nuts and bolts basic editor, but does that well. My only complaint about it is the file type export has to be a WMV file, which tend to be rather large files. With Pinnacle I can do an HD MPEG4 format.

I haven't filmed much this year but here's one of my videos: [ame="http://vimeo.com/65063748"]Veto Lake 4-27-13 Carp Fly Fishing on Vimeo[/ame]

Skip to about 5:15 for the best action and a fish landed instead of just spooked. I splice the two video segments together to try to capture as best I can what really happens.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have quite a bit of experience with editing and recording music and video on computers. Just so you know, a Mac computer is going to be a far better editing tool than ANY PC. In my experience, PC's are a pain for editing music and video and are far better suited for making spread sheets and doing other office work. Macs are better for pretty much everything else.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Battery wise I recommend getting the Wasabi batteries, better run time than the standard GoPro and cheap to boot. 2 batteries, home and car chargers $23.99 from Amazon.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Wasabi-Power-Battery-AHDBT-201-AHDBT-301/dp/B00AAIPT76"]Amazon.com: Wasabi Power Battery (2-Pack) and Charger for GoPro HD HERO3 and GoPro AHDBT-201, AHDBT-301: Camera & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@415vkKnKasL[/ame]


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I was going to reply to each person and each quote individually but theres just too many things that I found helpful. Thank you guys. 

I think im going to wait until fall when the bite slows down so I will have plenty of time to tinker with everything. Maybe by next spring ill have everything down. If not there might be a go pro in the marketplace. Lol

Thanks again

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> I personally like mine mounted to my head, but different strokes for different folks, as they say. I think when mounted to the boat it is going to miss the real action. I want to see the fish take and fight, and if it's statically mounted to the boat and the boat isn't pointed at the fish, you aren't going to get that. I don't want mine for "hero" shots of me, I want the action caught on film. I sometimes use a 2-camera setup with a small hard drive camcorder statically mounted for an over-the-shoulder shot and the GoPro on my head. The GoPro gets what I see, the Canon gets a fish close up if I want one.


Sounds like a cool setup...
The reason I mounted mine on the bow of my yak so I could capture others on the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail while I am out fishing. I wasn't really interested in seeing video/photos of me catching/fighting fish. I wanted to get good shots of others. I figured i just point the bow of the yak towards the action and I would have my shots. 
I bought my mount from Whitewater Warehouse which sells the Yak Attack mounts for the Go Pro. I got the panfish which sits about 10" above the yak. works well


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

scallop said:


> Battery wise I recommend getting the Wasabi batteries, better run time than the standard GoPro and cheap to boot. 2 batteries, home and car chargers $23.99 from Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Wasabi Power Battery (2-Pack) and Charger for GoPro HD HERO3 and GoPro AHDBT-201, AHDBT-301: Camera & Photo



Gotta agree here the Wasabi's are awesome I don't even use the GO Pro battery it is my backup, you can also put the Go Pro battery in the Wasabi charger also, I can get about 3 hrs of record time with the 2 Wasabi's I don't use the WiFi just reach up and turn the camera on it's mounted to the Windshield of the boat.

I downloaded the GOPro app for the smart phone but can't get it to see the Gopro, also have the latest download for the GOPro installed


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Doctor said:


> Gotta agree here the Wasabi's are awesome I don't even use the GO Pro battery it is my backup, you can also put the Go Pro battery in the Wasabi charger also, I can get about 3 hrs of record time with the 2 Wasabi's I don't use the WiFi just reach up and turn the camera on it's mounted to the Windshield of the boat.
> 
> I downloaded the GOPro app for the smart phone but can't get it to see the Gopro, also have the latest download for the GOPro installed


I had issue at first and some obvious (or not so obvious) things to try are...

1) is your password matching the wifi unit??

2) Are you on the same wifi network as the gopro??

3) Is your phone compatible with the GoPro App??? There was a list somewhere on the gopro website of compatible phones. Mine was not on the original release then was added on the updated app. On the first release, the gopro could be controlled from the phone but could not preview the video. Once the update came out and my phone was listed as compatible, the app has been flawless.

Also thanks for the post on the Wasabi Batteries. Will be ordering tonight!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Erierider,

Got it wasn't logged into the gopro network, once I put in the password in pretty cool app, has a little lag time but nothing I can't deal with at least now I can see where it is pointing to before I had a good idea as I use the wide function most of the time beats that $80 dollar backpac be interesting to see how the battery holds up with the wifi on

Thanks Again ................Doc


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Doc, 

The wifi bacpac runs on its own charge so it won't affect your gopro battery life. Supposedly it was supposed to run off of the gopro battery when it ran low but it doesn't. That means if you leave it in to constantly see what you are recording, it's going to die out before your gopro. Besides that, your smart phone will probably be a goner as well unless you carry a charger on hand for it in the boat or wherever.

Thanks for the compliment on my video too btw.


----------

